# Screen Printer Needed MN,WI



## ApparelX (Jul 30, 2009)

I am looking for a screen printer that is closer to my location. Someone in the Minneapolis, Milwaukee maybe even Chicago area. Anything pretty much Northern part of the Midwest.

Here is a list of our requirements.
Must be able to work with complex designs.
At least up to 10 color capabilities
Fluorescent Ink on hand.
Of course everyone wants good quality, fast, and good pricing too right?


----------



## fullcountath (Jun 18, 2013)

In Ohio, pm me

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using T-Shirt Forums


----------

